# 270win or 7mm/08



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok fellas. I will mainly be using this gun for deer hunting but plan to go elk hunting in the near future. I have been leaning toward the 270 for a long time but the 7mm/08 keeps popping up in my mind. What is the better caliber for elk? I know they will both do the job for deer although it seems the 270 is better at long ranges. Is it a coin flip? Thanks.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Go with the 270. you wll have more bullet options. it is a faster caliber and it hits harder than the 7mm-08.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

270 or 7mm08?

Do you want to go long action or short action?

Do you handload?

A short action bolt rifle will often save around a 1/2 # off of a long action rifle.

I have a Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in 280 on a CDL stock that weighs 7 lb 11 oz with a VXIII 2.5-8x36, leupold rings and bases and sling. Recently built a Remington Model 7 in 7mm08, also with a walnut stock with a 6x42 Sightron, low Talley's, and sling that goes 7 lb 2 oz.

The 280 does 2900 with 139 gr Hornady's. The 7mm08 does 2875 with the same bullet. I could hot rod the 280 faster, but this is the rifle's favorite accuracy load.

The more I play with it, the more I like the little short action Model 7. This particular rifle is Doecamper's so I can kiss it goodbye, but if I was thinking of becoming monagamous to one rifle (perish the thought) I'm thinking a short action 7mm08 would be "Mary Ann".

Handloading the "120 Trinity" of Barnes TSX, Hornady VMax's, and Nosler Ballistic Tips in 7mm usually results in similar point of impacts and velocities in the 3000 fps range with each boolit.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Whatever floats your boat. They'll both kill elk, I know people that've used both rounds with equal success, one dead elk. I'd personally go with the .270, though.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I own and shoot both. With a 120 grain ballistic tip, the 7mm-08 kills and performs just like the .270, 130 grain ballistic tip...........within 250 yards, on deer sized game. If elk was my main quarry, I'd give the nod to the .270. You will have better retained energy at greater distance with heavier bullets. Having said that, I also feel that the 7mm-08 is an inherantly more accurate cartridge, and with careful bullet selection, will do anything the .270 will, again at somewhat shorter distances. It may very well come down to a preferance for a short or long action rifle. These kinds of dilemmas are great, in that you really can't make a wrong decision! Good hunting, Burl


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I do not handload. I might get to hunt elk in the next 5 years(hopefully) so it will mainly be a deer cartridge. When you guys talk about shorter distance for the 7mm/08, are we talking shots not past say 300 with that gun and a little farther for the 270? I hunt in south dakota so there is always the chance of a longer shot. Will the 7mm/08 do the job at 300 yards without any hangups? (besides the shooter  ) I am looking at either caliber in the tikka t3. Not trying to start a debate, but it is the gun that seems to fit me best. Thanks again.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

biggamehunter69 said:


> Go with the 270. you wll have more bullet options. it is a faster caliber and it hits harder than the 7mm-08.


I don't know about that. I think you would have just as many bullet options, if not more, on the 7mm.

bnbrk94
I'd pick the 270 for what you have described, although it is pretty much a flip of the coin. The 270 will shoot a flatter trajectory, which would be better for long range, but most shots are under 300 yards anyway, making it pretty much a moot point.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Since you don't handload, the .270 will be more readily available at most ammo stops. It would be rare to find a box of 7-08's at the Cenex c-store. I have to agree with brother Nelson on the model 7 package. Mine is a walnut stocked 20" barrel topped with a 2-7 Leupold. A handier carrying bolt action would be hard to come by. Some feel that Remington's are over rated. I think that with the model 7, they did everything right.
As for shooting distance.....familiarity with your cartridge/load/rifle combination is all important with any set up. Practice at those longer ranges. Know where that bullet will go and you lose nothing to the longer cartridge. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Just know that with a Model 7 you should expect your velocity to be a little slower than normal due to the shorter barrel length.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

split the difference and get a 280


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

My 7mm08 load does 2875 out of a 20" barrel with a 139 Hornady SP and 50 gr H4350. (Yesterday a 3 shot string chrony'd 2875, 2879, 2863).

As per the Barnes Ballistics program and Hornady's catalog .392 BC: Sighted in 3" high at 100 yds it is zeroed at 250. Drops another 4" at 300 yards. Drops 10" at 350, Drops 18" at 400.

At 400 yards the bullet is still moving 1989 fps and has 1221 foot pounds of energy.

Properly placed that is a dead deer. So yes it is a more than adequate load out to the capabilities of a reasonable shooter who can use a range finder.


----------

